# First Fatty:  Basic Bacon Explosion



## lav25 (Sep 30, 2012)

My first time to smoke a fatty in my little flowerpot.  I followed the basic Bacon Explosion recipe, had to make my own Italian sausage for it since that sort of thing just isn't available here.  I used The Meat Guy's Stake Spice for my dry rub, and (ahem) Hunt's Original BBQ sauce.   I know, I know, but this is Japan, and there aren't a heck of a lot of options here.  I also can't get bacon here, what I'm using isn't cured or seasoned at all.  Doesn't seem to matter, honestly.

Almost ready to go:













DSCN2767.JPG



__ lav25
__ Sep 30, 2012






Out of the smoker after only an hour and a half.  That seems quick, but the internal temp in the very middle was showing over 180F, so....













DSCN2768.JPG



__ lav25
__ Sep 30, 2012






I need to work on my roll, I didn't get a pinwheel, and it didn't stay together very well when cut.  I think that trying to lay the meat out on the bacon mat as per the directions, then separate them to roll is kind of a mistake.  Next time I'll get a nice tight roll, then plunk it down on the bacon mat and wrap it. 

Still tasted just fine:













DSCN2769.JPG



__ lav25
__ Sep 30, 2012






-val


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 30, 2012)

We love Fatties !

here a "how to" roll a fattie that I went by when I made my first one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636


----------



## lav25 (Sep 30, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> We love Fatties !
> 
> here a "how to" roll a fattie that I went by when I made my first one.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636


That is an excellent tutorial, I had some similar ideas but that's much more thorough, I'll be sure to use it next time.

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2012)

val, morning...  As long as it tasted good.... you are a winner and so is the fatty....


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey as long as it tasted good, do the looks really matter. Good job for your first


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe not the prettiest one but if it tasted good then who cares


----------



## roller (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey man pretty don`t make it taste any better...Looks great !


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks good to me and I'm sure it tasted better then it looks. Thanks for the link on how to wrap a fatty. Now I have to try one.


----------

